
Amazon staff listen to customers' Alexa recordings - Astromystic
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/11/amazon-staff-listen-to-customers-alexa-recordings-report-says
======
sarcasmatwork
Why do people put a microphone in their home? People trust Amazon like they do
Facebook and are surprised with data leaks and abuse of data. _sigh_

------
srfilipek
How else would anyone diagnose and fix issues? Or improve the system?

